# Dwarf Gourami's and Parasites



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I am hoping to get a Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami this weekend and I have read that the dwarfs usually have parasites. Is that true? I am going to a really good fish store NOT pet just fish and they take good care of their fish. Will they still have parasites? Because I don't have a hospital tank I have a 5 Gallon in use and a 20 Gallon in my room that is being cycled.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I honestly would not get the Gourami until your tank has completely cycled, and then I would wait another 2-3 weeks. They are sensitive to the cycle process. I lost one that way, it was sad 

I don't know much about the parasite situation though, I have not heard that they have any more parasites than any other fish. I've not had any problems with mine.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, I will get all my other fish then in a month I will get a gourami or will cichlids go well with 6 panda cories and 4 black skirt tetras? i was thinking of getting one of them they are so beautiful


----------



## Sunaynire (Nov 10, 2007)

A lot of the wild caught fish are more likely to be carrying parasites. Dwarf Gouramis are usually pretty hardy little fish. 
It depends on what kind of cichlids you get. Most cichlids aren't going to be happy in a smaller tank. What kind of cichlid were you looking at?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

A powder blue dwarf gourami


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

a gourmi is a antabanoid not a chiclid unlees it can be both...i think alot of gourmis are unhealthy at pet stores tho


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, I am getting a bolivian ram now


----------

